# Ad Mech tactica?



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Is there a plan to add a forum for them? Or does anyone have relevant links? I really like the way they look and am considering picking some up as allies (probably to slowly replace SM as my main army) but I just don't know that much about them.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Good question.

:okes the rest of the staff::


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Would like to see this myself.


LotN


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

https://1d4chan.org/wiki/Warhammer_40,000/Tactics/Cult_Mechanicus(7E)

Great site for codex analysis


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Speeking of @scscofield is there any plans for adding any additonal areas such as imperial knights or even Harlequins really? Or do they count as eldar and imperium respectfully???

Just a comment thought this to be a good spot for it save starting a new thread, don't actually have much to add on either topic just noticed their absence.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I pushed the question up the line for you. 

I personally think we should go the opposite route and merge everything. When I first joined HO each section was very active and full of input. Now it strikes me that with the lower activity levels, spreading out into more and more subforums dilutes what little input there currently is. 

The above is my personal opinion, not policy.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ it makes sense though, that personal opinion. I'd worry that I wouldn't sift through every list posted to find the SM and Guard ones I typically comment on though, and because people have to look harder for what they want it might dissuade what little commentary there is. 

The more I think about it, is the organization of the site really what draws people here or there? Other forums have even more sub-categories and others still have less, and yet they are more popular than ol' Heresy here (or so it would seem to the outsider anyway). Personally I think it's the quality of interaction that pulls people in but at the same time out of the 30 or so people in the club I play in I'm the only person who's ever heard of Heresy, whereas BoLS, Dakka, Natfka, B&C, and others are commonplace for membership. No real clue as to why, but it likely has something to do with our prominence in Google searches.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

ntaw said:


> No real clue as to why, but it likely has something to do with our prominence in Google searches.


Its this and overall content, something Jezlad talked about for years and I've taken up the flag doing. Have more content, draw in/back more people. Have content titled in ways that maximize search results, increase the likelyhood someone is to find said content and come here.

I tried this before with tacticas and reviews but most people chose not to do it, and I don't believe anyone does it now.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I would if given free reign merge most of them.

Imperium
Xenos
Chaos

By DR has hit the main issue on the head. Lack of content is biting this place compared to those other sites mentioned.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

darkreever said:


> Have more content, draw in/back more people. Have content titled in ways that maximize search results, increase the likelyhood someone is to find said content and come here.


Even if it is good for the site it's hard to want to spend the time creating what one might think is a useful piece of literature to have it read by a bunch of people but not interacted with. Worse, it often brings in the classic GW 'internet rager' that just makes you want to shut off the monitor and go outside or something. I want to write a new edition of the BA article I wrote when the 7th ed. 'dex came out that incorporates some of the new stuff that's happened since as well as my own vastly superior knowledge of the game and army compared to when the book was initially released, but spending any amount of time writing something that large when the last thing I posted on the topic _felt_ like a waste of time...

Well, even you admitted that you stopped trying with the tacticas and reviews. Unless I read your post wrong.



scscofield said:


> I would if given free reign merge most of them.
> 
> Imperium
> Xenos
> Chaos


It can't make anything worse, that's for sure. For some reason it didn't occur to me that you intended on keeping categories like that, but rather '40k Tactical Articles' and '40k Army Lists' for examples and everything that fell under that header would be there regardless of Faction.



scscofield said:


> Lack of content is biting this place compared to those other sites mentioned.


I see a lot of the same topics across all those forums and this one, what I don't see is people involving themselves in the conversation. I don't frequent anything but BoLS and Natfka (admittedly, I occasionally look with longing at the BA membership of B&C) so that I can transfer rumour mill stuff from there to here, but I am oddly entirely caught up on all current conversations in my group via conversations I have here about rules queries and the game as a whole. Sure, we could always use more content, but even when the content is the same (or even ahead of others with some pictures in the Rumours forums) we still seem to have the same issues.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

ntaw said:


> Well, even you admitted that you stopped trying with the tacticas and reviews. Unless I read your post wrong.


You did, I still try to follow through with what I said but it appears that others no longer bother; instead waiting for myself or other staff to do all the work.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

darkreever said:


> You did, I still try to follow through with what I said but it appears that others no longer bother; instead waiting for myself or other staff to do all the work.


I'm glad to see that I misread your post, but saddened by this all the same. Maybe I start working on an updated tactica...


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

I think at least the smaller categories would be good. Especially for tactics. There's a lot of overlapping concepts (even when the specifics are difference). For army lists it would probably wind up a lot more cluttered, though, if they were all in one forum.

I agree with @ntaw that when I post things that get ignored, it makes it harder to want to keep posting things. Reading this thread makes me want to do more, though!


----------

